# Neuer Pc



## McSascha (7. Oktober 2009)

Aloha,
Ich wollte mir nächste Woche einen neuen Pc kaufen.Da ich leider Gottes nicht viel ahnung davon hab wollte ich hier einfach mal welcher der beiden Pc´s besser ist und ob die überhaupt was bringen wenn ich high end Spiele zocken möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.one.de/shop/one-system-core-2-q...275-p-3539.html


http://www.xmx-shop.de/shop/product_info.p...roducts_id=3600


Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Ogil (7. Oktober 2009)

Meine Meinung: 

XMX -> nur Dualcore, dafuer hoch getaktet, 2 veraltete Karten im SLI-Betrieb, Wasserkuehlung (wahrscheinlich billiger Schrott) -> neee

ONE -> das Motherboard wuerde ich im Konfigurator auf jeden Fall ersetzen, Preis naja

Ich wuerde da lieber zum 550/650€-PC ausm Sticky greifen...


----------



## Klos1 (7. Oktober 2009)

Die Wasserkühlung ist nicht nur wahrscheinlich Schrott, sie ist es definitiv. Ein Kumpel hatte sich da mal einen bestellt. Die Pumpe ratterte schon kurz nach dem ersten Anschließen des PC's. Vibrationen breiteten sich auf das ganze Gehäuse aus und machten lautstark auf sich aufmerksam. Das Ende vom Lied: Ich hab ihm die Wasserkühlung ausgebaut und entsorgt, weil es wirklich nur Ärger gab.


----------



## McSascha (7. Oktober 2009)

Also doch eher den von ONE.Das heißt ich kann mit diesem Pc Games wie Prototyp, Gta4, Crysis auf höchter Auflösung spielen und maximale Grafik Details?


----------



## Shefanix (7. Oktober 2009)

Eventuell ja, aber der PC ist viel zu überteuert. Das Mainboard ist auch nicht das wahre. Nimm lieber einen aussem Sticky. Da wirst du wesentlich mehr Freude mit haben, und das auch noch einiges länger :>


----------



## Yaggoth (7. Oktober 2009)

McSascha schrieb:


> Also doch eher den von ONE.Das heißt ich kann mit diesem Pc Games wie Prototyp, Gta4, Crysis auf höchter Auflösung spielen und maximale Grafik Details?




Nein, eben eher den Sticky.... Naja wir können dich nicht zwingen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (7. Oktober 2009)

Nenn mal dein Budget und was du alles neben dem Pc sonst noch brauchst (also Betriebssystem usw...)
Dann wird dir garantiert einer einen besseren Pc zusammenstellen, der auch billiger ist. Und zusammengebaut wird er auch bei dir angkommen, wenn du das zb bei Hardwareversand mitbestellst


----------



## Asoriel (7. Oktober 2009)

Nein, nein, nein!

One/XMX ist der gleiche Saftladen. Die PCs taugen beide nichts.

Der von One hat ein grottenschlechtes Mainboard. Und im Konfigurator ist auch kein gutes zur Auswahl.


Was spricht dagegen, die Teile aus dem Sticky zu bestellen und direkt vom Versand zusammenbauen zu lassen? Dann hast du ein deutlich besseres P/L-Verhältnis und vor allem Qualität!


Die einzigen Feritg-PCs, die einigermaßen taugen sind die Combat Ready. Von denen rate ich aber auch ab, da dort der Preis relativ hoch ist.

Hier mal ein PC, der taugen würde:
http://www.combatready.de/product_info.php...oducts_id=17011

Trotzdem ist selbst zusammengestellt immer noch am besten.


----------



## Kaldreth (7. Oktober 2009)

Mit dem Sticky ist dieser Thread gemeint

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=124028

Du bekommst dort für deine ca. 700 €, die die anderen PC kosten bestimmt 50 % mehr Leistung! Hardwareversand baut dir die PC zusammen und schickt sie dir zu!


----------



## McSascha (7. Oktober 2009)

Okay. 1000Euro sollte es sein.Da soll aber auch schon nen großer Moni und Betriebsystem dabei sein.
Und zum Sticky....Da ich wirklich null ahnung habe.Gehe ich jetzt auf Alternate.de und gib da diese Sachen ein wie zb Phenom II X4 955 / Q2Q i5 750
 Wenn ich dann alles im Warenkorb hab und bestell das....kommt das Zusammengebaut an`?


----------



## Animalm4st3r (7. Oktober 2009)

Zusammenbau muss man extra auswählen aber ich finde Alternate zu teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (7. Oktober 2009)

bei alternate.de kostet der Zusammenbau 70€, bei hardwareversand.de 20€. Was ich aber als ganz klarer Vorteil für Alternate sehe: Wirklich sehr, sehr große Auswahl. Nur die Teile in den Warenkorb legen reicht aber nicht. Du musst noch "Zusammenbau" dazu legen, dann kommt er fertig aufgebaut zu dir nach hause. Das hier also dazu packen:
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...46&agid=829

Monitore und Betriebssysteme gibts beim Onlineversand natürlich auch.


----------



## McSascha (7. Oktober 2009)

Alles klar.
Ich hätte da noch eine frage:Im Sticky steht das der Lüfter Scythe Mugen 2 nicht verbaut werden kann.Ist es dann egal welchen ich dann nehme?Besser gesagt.Könnte hier jemand diesen 750Euro Pc zusammen suchen und dann den fertigen Warenkorb hier rein posten?


----------



## painschkes (7. Oktober 2009)

_Keine Lust das jetzt schön zu machen..

CPU : http://www3.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...5&agid=1242
Kühler : http://www3.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...48&agid=288
Festplatte : http://www3.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...51&agid=689
Case : http://www3.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...11&agid=631
Netzteil : http://www3.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...31&agid=240
Laufwerk : http://www3.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...02&agid=699
Mainboard : http://www3.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...7&agid=1232
Ram : http://www3.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...28&agid=891
Graka : http://www3.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...9&agid=1004
Zusammenbau : http://www3.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...46&agid=829

_


----------



## Voldemôrd (8. Oktober 2009)

Bildschirm : http://www4.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...39&agid=367 
24zoll FUll Hd HDMI/DVI/VGA anschlüsse, hab den auch find ihn sehr gut, top von der preis/leistung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber dazu würd ich nen pixelfehlertest für 20euro empfehlen....... http://www4.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...33&agid=829


----------



## McSascha (8. Oktober 2009)

Ja super!Danke euch.
Das einzige Problem wird wohl sein, das die Grakka nicht sofort lieferbar ist.Was solls.


----------



## painschkes (8. Oktober 2009)

_Kannst natürlich auch alles kaufen & nur die Karte weglassen - ich denke mal den PC aufmachen , die Karte reinstecken - den PC anmachen & den Treiber installieren sollte jeder können :-)_


----------



## McSascha (8. Oktober 2009)

Haja was soll das dann bringen.Sagen wir mal ich bestell alles ausser die Grakka.Dann kommt der an nur ohne Grakka.Also lieber alles bestellen und 1-2Wochen warten.


----------



## McSascha (8. Oktober 2009)

Kann ich dann nicht einfach eine andere rein bauen die fast die gleiche Leitung hat?


----------



## Shefanix (8. Oktober 2009)

Die hier http://www1.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...9&agid=1004 
Ist die gleiche, nur teuerer und von nem anderen "Hersteller". Gleiche Leistung etc. sieht nur anders aus.


----------



## McSascha (8. Oktober 2009)

Na wunderbar.
Dann wärs das.Danke für die hilfe und ich bin gespant wann er ankommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McSascha (11. Oktober 2009)

Ein erneutes mal Aloha,
habe  gestern den Pc bestellt und gesehen das die Grakka von HIS derzeit auch nicht lieferbar ist.
Das Problem ist das ich aus Privatengründen den Pc bis Freitag haben müsste.Weiß jemand ob die Grakka bis dahin lieferbar ist?
Und wenn nicht, ob es noch eine alternative gibt.Dann könte ich die Bestellung ändern.

So far...


----------



## Klos1 (11. Oktober 2009)

Woher sollten wir das wissen? Das weiß nur Gott. Ich würde sagen, es sieht eher schlecht aus. Welche 5850 du nimmst ist im Endeffekt egal. Aber wenn du mal so durch die Shops schaust, dann wirst du merken, daß sie fast nirgendwo auf Lager sind. Und da, wo sie auf Lager sind, da sind sie immo sehr teuer. Zur Not müsstest du halt die Graka dann irgendwo anders bestellen und dann einbauen. Irgendwo dort, wo sie auf Lager ist. Aber dann musst du halt mit den hohen Preis leben.

Die haben eine:

http://www.hiq24.de/xtc/products/Grafikkar...Powercolor.html

die auch:

http://www.bora-computer.com/product_info....eferer=geizhals


----------



## McSascha (14. Oktober 2009)

Aloha.
Gerade ist der Pc angekommen.
Grakka eingebaut alles.
Und dann das.
Der Pc geht nicht an!
Nur wieso?Stecker alles überprüft.
Weiß einer evtl woran es liegt?


----------



## Resch (14. Oktober 2009)

Mein Auto geht nicht an weiß einer wieso?

Mh, Netzteilschalter an?^^ (Solls geben)
Strom auf der Steckdose?^^(solls auch geben xD)
Mainboard hat evtl. Stromanschluß welcher nicht dran ist?
Netzteil im PoPo?

.....

Und noch viele andere Möglichkeiten, welche ohne Details und schon ausgeschlossenen Fehlerquellen kein Mench alle aufzählen kann^^

Also probier mal bissl weiter rum, schließ z.B. aus, dass das Nt im Arsch ist, passiert gar nix, läuft kurz was an etc. und meld dich nochmal.


----------



## McSascha (14. Oktober 2009)

also....ich hab das ding angeschlossen.Und auf den Knopf für "Power" gedrückt.Und es kam nichts.Rein garnichts.Und ich hab nur die Grakka eingebaut.


----------



## Ogil (14. Oktober 2009)

Switch am Netzteil an? Power-Knopf richtig mit dem Motherboard verbunden? Eventuell ist da beim Transport was abgegangen. Check auch sonst, dass alle Karten richtig sitzen, dass alle Steckverbinder fest sitzen usw...


----------



## McSascha (14. Oktober 2009)

Für mein ungebildetes Auge sieht alles gut aus.Aber da ich keine ahnung davon hab und ich froh war das ich die Grakka selber einbauen konnte.Ich werd das Ding mal zum Fachmann schleppen und dann mal weiter gucken.


----------



## xdave78 (14. Oktober 2009)

Eben..es gibt idR noch nen SCHALTER *HINTEN*, AM NETZEIL! Guck dorte ma.


----------



## McSascha (14. Oktober 2009)

Jau der steht auf 1.


----------



## Rethelion (14. Oktober 2009)

Schau mal in dem Handbuch von deinem Mainboard nach welche Pins für den Gehäuse PowerOn-Knopf zuständig sind und überprüfe dann ob er richtig angeschlossen ist. Ist er richtig anschlossen kannst du ihn mal abziehen und die beiden Kontakte mit einer Büroklammer überbrücken.


----------



## McSascha (14. Oktober 2009)

Das ist mir vorhin aufgefallen.Die vom LED sind Senkrecht eingesteckt und die vom Power knopf sind wagerecht eingesteckt..liegt es evtl daran?

Und mal angenommen beim einbauen der Grakka wäre was kaputt gegangen....dann müsste aber trotzdem der Pc angehen oder?


----------



## Rethelion (14. Oktober 2009)

McSascha schrieb:


> Das ist mir vorhin aufgefallen.Die vom LED sind Senkrecht eingesteckt und die vom Power knopf sind wagerecht eingesteckt..liegt es evtl daran?
> 
> Und mal angenommen beim einbauen der Grakka wäre was kaputt gegangen....dann müsste aber trotzdem der Pc angehen oder?



Welches MB hast du denn?(kann den HWV-Link nicht anklicken). Aber bei jedem mir bekanntem Board steckt man die Kabel normal alle Waagerecht aufs Board.


----------



## McSascha (14. Oktober 2009)

Gigabyte  Ultra Durable 3 Motherboard steht drauf
GA-MA77OT-UD3P


----------



## McSascha (14. Oktober 2009)

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...7&agid=1232
das dürfte es sein

Nene ist alles Waagerecht.


----------



## Klos1 (14. Oktober 2009)

McSascha schrieb:


> Für mein ungebildetes Auge sieht alles gut aus.Aber da ich keine ahnung davon hab und ich froh war das ich die Grakka selber einbauen konnte.Ich werd das Ding mal zum Fachmann schleppen und dann mal weiter gucken.



Kannst du vielleicht Photos von innen machen und hier reinstellen? Irgendwie traue ich dir nicht, wenn du sagst, daß da alle Stecker richtig dran sind. 




McSascha schrieb:


> Das ist mir vorhin aufgefallen.Die vom LED sind Senkrecht eingesteckt und die vom Power knopf sind wagerecht eingesteckt..liegt es evtl daran?
> 
> Und mal angenommen beim einbauen der Grakka wäre was kaputt gegangen....dann müsste aber trotzdem der Pc angehen oder?



Beim Einbau der Graka kann man durchaus was schrotten, so das der PC nicht mehr angeht. Hast du die Graka auch mit Strom vom Netzteil versorgt?

Und zeig mir bitte ein Bild von den Powersteckern. Denn die kommen alle gleich drauf. Ich kenne das Board. Außerdem habe ich schon tausend Boards verbaut und noch nie gesehen, daß die Stecker für Power waagerecht eingesteckt werden.

Edit:

Schau mal, da kommt Power rein. Da ist nichts mit waagerecht. Da müssen sie rein. Bestimmt passt der Stecker nicht.


----------



## McSascha (14. Oktober 2009)

So hat sich.Rechner geht.War bei einem Fachmann und der hat nachgeschaut.Ein Stecker war nicht drinne.

So nun neues Problem.Ich hab dann Zuhause die Vista Preim Version reingelegt und der hat dann die gebootet und dann kan ein DOS Fenster und dort steht:x:\windows\system32>wpeinit.
Und ab da macht er nichts mehr.

Hat das evtl was mit der SATA Festplatte zutun?
Ich kann mich errinnern das beim meinem Laptop sowas ähnliches war und da musste ich im BIOS irgendwo was machen das er meine Cd annimmt.


----------



## Klos1 (14. Oktober 2009)

Nein, hat es nicht. Hast du vielleicht zwei CD's und die falsche davon eingelegt?


----------



## xdave78 (14. Oktober 2009)

Ja das hängt wohl mit SATA zusammen.
Normal müsstest Du noch ne DVD dabeihaben. Ich tippe mal du hast die PreInstall genommen. Wenn nicht wirds umständlich.


----------



## Klos1 (14. Oktober 2009)

Wieso sollte das mit SATA zusammenhängen? Er hat schlicht die falsche CD eingelegt.


----------



## xdave78 (14. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Wieso sollte das mit SATA zusammenhängen? Er hat schlicht die falsche CD eingelegt.


Oh..verdammt ich hab das gar nich rauseditiert....war meine erste Idee. liegt aber wirklich an der CD..das mit SATA war der Fehler wenn es ewig nicht mit dem installieren vorangehen sollte. Sorry.


----------



## McSascha (17. Oktober 2009)

Aloha,
Rechner geht nun...alles perfekt....Nur eine einzige Frage hab ich noch: Und zwar stand bei mir auf der Rechnung das ich Wärmeleimaterial bei mir am Kühler machen sollte um eine sachgemäße Kühlung zuhaben. Ich hab dann mal geschaut und bei GTA4 hat mein CPU 49C° und meine Grakka 60C°....Muss ich mir da jetzt sorgen machen?Oder ist das nur ein standart spruch bei dennen?


----------



## Rethelion (17. Oktober 2009)

McSascha schrieb:


> Aloha,
> Rechner geht nun...alles perfekt....Nur eine einzige Frage hab ich noch: Und zwar stand bei mir auf der Rechnung das ich Wärmeleimaterial bei mir am Kühler machen sollte um eine sachgemäße Kühlung zuhaben. Ich hab dann mal geschaut und bei GTA4 hat mein CPU 49C° und meine Grakka 60C°....Muss ich mir da jetzt sorgen machen?Oder ist das nur ein standart spruch bei dennen?



Also die Temperaturen sind in Ordnung, aber unter den Kühlern ist jetzt schon Wärmeleitpaste,oder?


----------



## McSascha (17. Oktober 2009)

Das ist ja die Frage.Ich  hab mir den ja bei hardwareversand zusamm bauen lassen. Und ich hab davon keine ahnung.


----------



## Thorfold (17. Oktober 2009)

Bei einer so geringen Temperatur und einem so grafiklastigem Spiel wie GTAIV tippe ich auf drauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am besten nochmal an Support eine Mail schreiben.


----------



## Klos1 (17. Oktober 2009)

Wenn der Kühler schon drauf war, als du den Rechner bekommen hast, dann hat da die Paste schon drauf zu sein. Wenn nicht, dann liegt das in der Verantwortung von Hardwareversand.
Also sollte er abrauchen, dann bekommst du ihn ersetzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McSascha (18. Oktober 2009)

Ne bekomm ich nicht. Bei schäden beim Kühler die durch Hitze oder ähnliches passieren gibt es keine garantie!


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. Oktober 2009)

Wenn die den zusammenbauen übernehmen die auch die Garantie.


----------



## McSascha (18. Oktober 2009)

Haja ich kann nur das sagen was dabei stand :x


----------



## Klos1 (18. Oktober 2009)

Das möchte ich sehen, wie die sich da um die Garantie drücken wollen würden! Ich kann doch keinen PC zusammenbauen und die Wärmeleitpaste vergessen und den Kunden dann für die Schäden verantwortlich machen. Was hast du denn für Vorstellungen?


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich könnte mir nur vorstellen wenn das beim Selbereinbauen vergeigt keine Garantie gibt aber so.


----------



## Asoriel (18. Oktober 2009)

desshalb ist sie beim boxed schon voraufgetragen. Wenn man natürlich selbst einen Kühler verbaut, sie da vergisst und damit die CPU grillt wird das als Eigenverschulden keinen Garantieanspruch geben.


----------

